# 400 homes need snow removal



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

I just received a bid request for next winter for a residential subdivision with 400 homes that needs the city sidewalks (sidewalk between their lawn and the city property) snow removed after each snow fall within 24 hours. So, no driveways, no porchs or walkways. each sidewalk is about 25' long. I have never bid on this many sidewalks. Does anyone have any experience with something like this? Whats a good price? Any suggestions


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

can you just plow the snow onto the lawn or do you need to haul it away? that is going to be alot of snow to deal with.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Do you have a smaller bobcat? Throw a v plow or a snowblower on the front of it.


----------



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

So far, Its just plowing of the snow. I doubt they have the budget for actual REMOVAL of the snow.
And no, we don't have 1 of the smaller bobcats. I was thinking about picking up a 4 wheeler and throwin a plow on it. I've seen that done alot on long commercial sidewalks.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok just the time alone will take hours with many pieces of equipment and many workers do you have the manpower for this ?


----------



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

I think with the right equipment, it shouldn't take too long depending on what was used.
Equipment wise, i would have to purchase something to take care of it as it would take too long to have all manual labor doing a job of that size. I do have a 30" snowblower that i have done by own personal block with 30 homes in about 15-20 min (city sidewalk). I figure i could pick up 2 more of those or even invest in a 4-wheeler. 

What do you think?


----------



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

thats a nice bid...

i say 2 hours max with 2 guys.....you will probably have a decent oppurtunity to pick up a boat load of driveways in the sub also if you are going to allready be there for the sidewalks.

i dont do residential snow removal...for individual homes at least, but if i was presented with something like this i would have to say i would try to pick-up as many drives as i could too.

i would say either a 4-wheeler or a walkbehind skidsteer with a blower and sweeper attachment.


what area of michigan are you located in


one more question...if someone allready has there drive cleared and you come through and have some spillover of snow from your machine...is it going to be your resoncablility to clean that up or is it the home owners?...<---could defintatly throw a wrench into things...im pretty sure its the homeowners responsability but it never hurts to ask i guess.


----------



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey 5 star...

thanks for the reply. we are based out of the downriver area and we go out through dearborn,,,into canton and out to northville-novi area and everything in between. 

yeah i know how you feel about residentials for snow; especially when theres company's doing them for 199 for the whole season. ( i won't mention any names right now, don't wanna get in any trouble. (HINT-they were on channel 2 year before last for ripping people off.)

Anyway, as far as i know for that contract, the guy told me that the driveways, and walkway/porch are the homeowners responsibility. But u are right about picking up more in that subdivision. 

What do u think about a price though. i've hadn't had a whole lot of experience with sidewalks that big or associations.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

price it by the running foot. the town here uses the tracked machines with a v-plow and cruise at about 8-15mph. If too much snow builds up they switch to a blower unit, but that doesn't happen often. anyway, figure out what the operating speed is, divide it into the running foot total.... well you know drill. i doubt you would be responsible for the snow pushed off the sidewalk into the driveways, you will probably have to fix lawn damage in spring, and who is going to stake all of it? I would say the latter two things could add up really quick.


----------

